# Comb & Brush Cleaning Frequency



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

How often do you clean your combs and brushes? Since I have two dogs and use the same tools on both I clean much more then I remember when it was only Tim, but then again Timmy is my "princess" and Mae, well... enough said. I have the CC metal combs that I used to wash in the sink with dish washing liquid but now I am wiping them down after every use with cotton balls and rubbing alcohol especially between the two. I make sure they are totally dry before using them on the next pup and most times it's only Mae that I'm combing out everyday so when I'm done with her I wipe them down. I'm kind of grossed out too when I comb out the rear area and them move to the head but I have my combing routine; rear legs, tail, butt, front legs, underarms, tummy, chest, behind ears, ears and then face. I'm not usually so regimented but I find that a system is easier on the pups since they know what's expected. Mae will actually lift her arm up for me to get her arm pits when I'm done with her front legs it's very cute. She's a testament to those who have puppies that don't like grooming. I stuck to it, combed everyday, and she is SO good and trust me she's not the type to want to sit still for such idle activities.


----------

